# Torn Cruciate Ligament - Advice



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Dear Pfer's,

Buddy my little Bichon Frise has been to the vets today because a limp he had wasn't clearing up after rest and painkillers. The vet thinks he has torn his cruciate ligament in his back leg and depending what the scans and x-rays will show, likelihood is surgery. So I am going to jump the gun and assume he will require surgery. I just wanted to get other PFer's experiences on here with that type of injury and really get some tips on post surgery care. Buddy is a bundle of energy and runs up and down the stairs and also jumps up and down at the window if I pull up in my car or Mrs 2C2D does. I am aware restrictive mobility will be required, so I am thinking maybe I need like child gates up to prevent him running around and also look to stop him from jumping up on sofas and beds etc. Would it be wise to restrict him to one room to limit the risk of him running around and jumping up? 

Aside from the cost of surgery, I don't want to fail him on post surgery care if I am going to put him through surgery. 

Any advice would be greatly welcomed. 

2C2D


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

@rottiepointerhouse might be able to give you pointers on after care and it's importance. I can't remember if her dog had the same op...but she had several orthopedic surgeries which needed specific management like they all do.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

And @McKenzie?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Have you been referred to a specialist orthopaedic vet? If not I would ask for that once your vet has confirmed the diagnosis - I'm assuming they have ruled out luxating patella? Sometimes with smaller dogs if there is just a small tear they may recommend conservative management with rest and pain relief but if they do suggest surgery there are different types ranging from the more old fashioned repair of the ligament to the more modern but more expensive operations called TTA/TPLO - there is some information on these in the link below from the vet we use

https://www.andersonmoores.com/services/orthopaedics_cruciate_disease_tplo.php

As to post op management again it varies with the surgery but most require a period of rest, usually a couple of weeks of fairly strict confinement - some say to a crate, some to a pen and some to one room as long as they can't get on furniture or stairs as it is vital they do not climb or jump. This means trips to the garden for toilet purposes only and on a lead. They usually start some sort of short lead road walking from 2 - 3 weeks at 10 mins 3 times a day (although again this varies between surgeons and the type of operation) building up by 5 mins a week until the check x-ray is done and then still on lead but longer walks until they give you the all clear for off lead exercise and stairs etc. Some vets use a water treadmill form of hydrotherapy post op but others don't.

My current rottie had both of her legs done at 13 months of age and I have two other boisterous dogs so we managed her in a pen where she could see us and them but not get on the furniture or play with them. I won't lie, it took quite a lot of supervision and input to keep her happy. After the initial couple of weeks I used to move her to whatever room I was in and also take her out in the car to watch the world go by but she is quite calm in the car otherwise we wouldn't have risked it.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I had a dog with a crusciate repair done ten years ago. I know techniques and aftercare have altered since then, but basically what you will be told will be what I had to do to a large degree
The dog will need to be confined to an area, in my case six weeks, but going by what happened to @McKenzie's dog it may be shorter. I managed to pen off a small area within the house and Jodi spent all her time there much to her displeasure. The area also had a door to the garden so I would take her out to toilet on the lead and then back in again. Once her wound had healed and the stitches removed I would allow her out of the confined area on the lead and tie her up to the chair I was sitting on so that she had my company which she wanted and I was there to keep an eye on her and stop any silliness with the other dog.
I then started to take her out for short walks on the lead, gradually increasing the length of the walk for three months, then the big day came when she was allowed off the lead. Knowing that she had a habit of galloping off I waited until we were about half way through the walk before letting her go so that she was calmer.

Certainly there must be no leaping about, going up and down stairs or charging around the house during the recovery period.

Edited to add
I had a vets referral for hydrotherapy which was a good way of building up the flabby muscles in the leg and helped in her recovery


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

No concrete diagnosis yet as they want to carry out x-rays and ultrasounds to see if there has been any fluid leakage. I would imagine after these scans that a diagnosis will be given. Thanks for the link and will give that a good read tonight. The purpose of my thread more than anything is preparing for the worst which is surgery and the journey post-surgery. I won't know anything concrete until Friday.

Your post-surgery experience is in-line with what my thinking was around how to approach post-surgery care in that lots of supervision will required as well as the interaction element. He has a harness for walks, so I would imagine it would be more beneficial for him to have a collar for ease of application and have him wear it all the time during post-surgery care. 

From your experience, for me the most important message hitting home is the discipline and patience with the care. He is use to the run of the house and I am use to him having that too. It's like shutting up shop on that freedom for a few weeks. 

Thanks for your experience though. It's really imparted on me how tough it would be should surgery be the outcome. 

I will let you know Friday once the results are back from the scans.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for that Siskin. 

The magnitude of the recovery is setting in. The time element. He is such a bundle of energy and supressing that is going to be really tough.

I should really expect this given I blew my knee out when I was younger playing football and the recovery period was 6 months!!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

This is the set up we used - excuse newspaper over patio doors - it was to stop her seeing squirrels in the garden


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Meant to say I hope I didn't frighten you, my girl was only a baby at the time and with 2 other dogs I was terrified of her doing harm but with a bit of careful management and discovering a few things that kept her occupied like shredding junk mail or searching through cardboard boxes filled with scrunched up paper with treats hidden in and stuffed kongs and little trips out in the car the time went by remarkably quickly.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Awww bless her. 

It's good to see your experience. It's scary from the point of view that the slightest drop in concentration or complacency that could undo his recovery that scares me. There will be 3 of us to look after him (I mainly work in London all week) and the time I am away from him worries me. It's ensuring we have the discipline to manage his recovery properly and safely.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

As he is a small breed would it be worth giving him strict rest to try and heal it. It does not sound as though you have really given it a chance if you have been letting him race around and go up and down stairs. A friend of mine had a very lame small breed dog with a cruciate injury. She kept her quiet and gradually built up the exercise to increase the muscle tone and surgery was avoided.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

2Cats2Dogs said:


> Dear Pfer's,
> 
> Buddy my little Bichon Frise has been to the vets today because a limp he had wasn't clearing up after rest and painkillers. The vet thinks he has torn his cruciate ligament in his back leg and depending what the scans and x-rays will show, likelihood is surgery. So I am going to jump the gun and assume he will require surgery. I just wanted to get other PFer's experiences on here with that type of injury and really get some tips on post surgery care. Buddy is a bundle of energy and runs up and down the stairs and also jumps up and down at the window if I pull up in my car or Mrs 2C2D does. I am aware restrictive mobility will be required, so I am thinking maybe I need like child gates up to prevent him running around and also look to stop him from jumping up on sofas and beds etc. Would it be wise to restrict him to one room to limit the risk of him running around and jumping up?
> 
> ...


There are several different surgery options with cranial cruciate repair surgery. When a friends dog had an issue with hers, her vets said they could carry out one of the techniques but for other options she would need a referral to an orthopaedic specialist. She asked me to find out information for her about the various technique options, what the best one would probably and rehabilitation. The links below were the most informative I could find and they may be of some help

https://www.fitzpatrickreferrals.co.uk/orthopaedic/cranial-cruciate-ligament-injury/

https://www.fitzpatrickreferrals.co...ion-of-cranial-cruciate-ligament-ccl-disease/

This was very good too, Decision making in cranial cruciate disease, it explains about all the factors involved which should be considered regarding the best surgical option. Like breed, age ,body condition You may find this helpful too

https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/4508/6cd4abc9f3a46e27c267763d1039f8f809d0.pdf


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Blitz said:


> As he is a small breed would it be worth giving him strict rest to try and heal it. It does not sound as though you have really given it a chance if you have been letting him race around and go up and down stairs. A friend of mine had a very lame small breed dog with a cruciate injury. She kept her quiet and gradually built up the exercise to increase the muscle tone and surgery was avoided.


My Bichon did his cruciate ligament in about 2 years ago and as he was nearly 12 I didn't want to put him through a big op even though he was fully insured so we managed it with Metacam.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2018)

Sorry, just saw this!

Elliot had cruciate surgery 7 weeks ago. He had a new method called MMP, but I’m not sure it can be done on a smaller dog - I seem to remember he just scraped in at 14kg.

I was so worried about recovery as he is a really active dog. I won’t lie - the first couple of weeks were really hard. I was constantly on tenterhooks. Thankfully I was on holiday for the first 5ish weeks, but my days were spent watching him like a hawk unless he was in his crate. We had a strict exercise regime to adhere too, but we are now at the point where he can go off lead on flat ground so long as he’s not crazy about it. However it will still be about another month until he’s generally in the clear, and even then care needs to be taken. He’s also having hydro now.

I did a mixture of crate rest and restriction in a room to start with. I have baby gates on my living room doors anyway and I used puppy pen panels to stop him jumping in the sofa. When I was out or at night he was in his crate, and I also made him have crate rest after his exercise. He had to exercise from day 1 - 6-8 walks of 5-10 minutes per day, but that was with his specific procedure.

He’s done remarkably well. You’d never guess he had a titanium wedge inserted into his knee less than 2 month ago. But it’s not an experience I wish to repeat!


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the comments everyone. All very helpful, insightful and informative. Just hoping that from Friday I won't have to put him through surgery. However, it is something I need to be aware of and informed about so I know what to expect should that be the only option. 

I'll update this section on Friday.


----------



## Hawk99 (May 5, 2014)

Hi had a Working English pointer who did hes cruciate ligament (in hes back leg) while out working ,vet wanted to operate but wanted more info so after alot of research 
went back to vets and said that have read if the dog is medium size or smaller with rest it can heal by its self which he said was correct so went down that route.Took him of pain killers as it can make them do more damage by going mad rushing about. He sowed no pain after cutting hes walks right down to nothing almost then over months slowly increasing it took almost year. When i went back to the vets they checked him over and had healed.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

My small terrier had the suture repair method of surgery a couple of years ago now. The total recovery time was 3 months, a lot of which at least the first 6 weeks or so was pretty strict crate rest bar her three 'walks' a day around the garden. I think the suture method is the most common in smaller breeds.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Good Morning All,

Apologies. Been a long and busy weekend. So the outcome:

Buddy went to the vets for X-Rays only (they didn't see the need for further scans unless further investigation was required) Got a call at 1pm and the X-Rays thankfully showed nothing major. The vet said in around the joints were "scruffy" but that was wear and tear and expected for a dog of his age (7 years old) and she remarked his joints were in good nick. She suggested that the x-rays are sent to a specialist orthopaedic surgeon for further review to ensure that she hasn't missed anything from the x-ray. In closing she said restricted rest and painkillers is the treatment moving forward. So we've gone into lockdown mode with Buddy and ensured restricted rest is absolute. He's been a bit grizzly as we've cordoned him off from places he used to lying and getting up on. We bought him a collar for when we take him to the toilet in the garden. He's proper feeling sorry for himself.

I am relived to have for the time being avoided surgery and that also it isn't anything more severe. Obviously that could change should the orthopaedic surgeon pick up anything. Should know by tomorrow or Wednesday latest if a further consultation is required by the orthopaedic surgeon.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad that at the moment at least it doesn't seem to be anything major, hope the consultant draws the same conclusion, and with rest etc he will be OK.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Just wanted to update this thread.

After much frustration with the vet dragging their heels on updating me on the x-rays that were referred to the Orthopaedic Surgeon. Well after 3 weeks the vet finally called me. 

Buddy has mild Hip Dysplasia. Now there is nothing in his knees that is noticeable, but surgeon doesn't believe that the hip should be causing the lameness. I have requested a referral to the Orthopaedic Surgeon for a consultation which will be on March 20th. Hopefully I will have a better idea of what we are looking at.


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Hope all goes well, March 20th seems an awful long time to wait for a consult though. We got ours within a week from our vets ringing them. I would chase that up, that's a month of waiting to know what it is you need to do. Is he on anti inflams? From my own recent experience (two months bed rest from suspected cruciate ligament damage - turned out to be patella luxation that was made worse by the initial neuter bed rest) you want to be on those for as less time as possible, especially if you end up not needing them. They gave my boy colitis and a stomach ulcer.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Essentially the vet "was busy" and hence the delay in sending the referral! I have given them the kicking the richly deserve. The specialist actually said had they got the referral quicker, then I would've got in much earlier. 20th was the earliest slot I could get and if I go anywhere else I am looking at a lot of additional travel and more expensive consultation costs as well as other factors around making sure I have the time off from work to attend. 

He is on metacam and tramadol. Metacam daily, though I have reduced that down to once every 2 days if he starts to show greater signs of discomfort. I have kept his physical activity to a minimum and walk him on a short lead on flat terrain for 5 minutes along the road and back.

I am doing everything I can to keep him comfortable and relaxed until this has been resolved. I can imagine he is going out of his mind.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Update,

So today was the day and Mum was the word.

Buddy has his consultation. In both knees he has deformity issues with the cranial closing wedge (which I think is the scientific term for his knees are knackered and require surgery in both). the orthopaedic surgeon will be doing the operations in phases so first op is April 19th (means we can be here for him when he has it done and after) then there will be a period of 8 weeks rest. The second op date is yet to be confirmed pending his recovery from the first and will be another 8 weeks rest. I am very pleased to finally have a diagnosis and treatment lined up for him. I can see he has been in terrible pain and I feel bad he's had to wait this long for what seems a resolution.

All told looking at £7K for the operations. Luckily he is insured with Petplan, however the claim limit is £4K, so fortunately I had saved money for and booked a holiday to which I have now cancelled and got a full refund which will help contribute the rest of the vet fees.

Have a meeting with my manager this afternoon as I have request flexible working to coincide with his recovery. Luckily I have a job that by it's nature could permit me to work from home.

Relieved, but also more worried about Buddy as it's going to be very tough for him the next 6 months.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Glad you have a diagnosis and a plan of action for Buddy. What a brilliant and caring owner to cancel your holiday to help fund his treatment. Hope all goes well on the 19th, keep us posted.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

One of my fav pics when Mrs 2C2D didn't realise a stranger was in our bed


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Glad you have a diagnosis and a plan of action for Buddy. What a brilliant and caring owner to cancel your holiday to help fund his treatment. Hope all goes well on the 19th, keep us posted.


Thanks. I'd expect any animal owner on this forum and more wider would do the same. Buddy needs the ops more than I need a holiday and I have time on my side to book another.

He's a one in a million dog. Loyal family member and he would do anything for me and I would for him


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Got Buddy back home today after the first op. Will post later specifics.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

So Day 1.

The surgeon called me to the operation was success. Overnight Buddy didn't eat any of the food they supplied and also peed in his bed and rolled in it and to top it off her nibbled on his paw and caused bleeding. The team cleaned him up and cleaned the cut on his paw. 

So I've made a ramp for him so when he goes to the garden, it's on an even terrain. I also have 2 crates for him. One downstairs and one upstairs for the night. When I picked him up I took a bowl of chicken which he devoured quite swiftly. He was grizzly throughout the journey which was understandable and was for most of the day yesterday. Lots of medication. He is on Tramadol, Omeprazole, Metacam and an antibiotic (which I forget the name). He managed to also take a lot of water down which in this weather is a must. He sat with me for the most part of the day whilst I was working. I called the vet to make an appointment for 2 weeks in which he will have his sutures taken out and then another appointment in 6 weeks for the x-ray to make sure he is recovering well. The bill came in at £3,152. Which has wiped out the insurance pot for this year when factoring in the other costs of appointments. Have enough in reserve for his second operation in June. Saw a fellow dog walker from Brighton as her bulldog was having the same operation. He needs both legs done and she said she will have to wait until September for the second op so that the insurance pot when it replenishes it cover the costs. She asked why I wouldn't do that to which I said "doesn't replenish until February" and that I can't wait that long and nor can he really.

At night we had him in with us in his crate. He was fine during the night. Had a sip of water. He wasn't too uncomfortable. A grumble now and then, but for the most part he rested well. This morning he was quite distressed so I took him downstairs and out to the garden. He was showing some reluctance to use the leg, so I drew some inspiration from Hansel and Gretel and put down little pieces of chicken across the garden and he started walking more freely and hoovered the chicken up. He has had his first meal this morning and some Tramadol to relax him a bit more. He has my company today as for me it's studying and he can help me keep focused. 

As you can see from the pic above they left him a slipper on his paw. I think that has thrown him somewhat and feels unusual that his leg is bald except for the slipper. Cinderella man!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Bless him. These first few weeks are such a worry but you will both get there and gradually you start to worry less.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Day 2/3.

Buddy has been somewhat unsettled and found it difficult to find a position of comfort. Was getting concerned on Sunday because he hadn't been for a poo and low and behold on Sunday it fell out of him! So relieved. He's been really good I must add. Taking his medication well and not being so overly energetic. His walks have been good and he's been sleeping and resting in his crates very well. Charlie the cat has been rubbing it in with his unlimited mobility which has caused Buddy a few times to growl and get shirty. The vet kindly removed his dressing as he needed to be muzzled and relaxed. Only charged £5. He is eating well and drinking plenty of water. He still finds the cone of shame too much and makes him a bit grizzly sometimes. For the most part I've been pleased with him and tonight marks the end of the majority of his medication.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Week 1 out the way. Buddy has been making good progress and been resting up very well. He's been walked daily in short bursts and his confidence has been growing by the day which has been so refreshing. The challenge now is ensuring he doesn't try overdoing it. The ramp has stood to scrutiny. He is now toileting more frequently after seemingly holding on for longer periods. His medication intake has reduced and hopefully can reduce the metacam. I am really please with his progress. Next week he has his sutures out and hopefully from that he kicks on.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Many weeks have passed and Buddy is making a good recovery. Very proud of him. He is like a bundle of energy dying to get out, but he has been kept on lockdown. His other leg is really starting to hurt him and only a matter of time before that's operated on next. So 2 weeks he has an x-ray, followed by an examination and hopefully 2 weeks after that he has his second operation.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Glad he is making a good recovery, just be careful you don't get the other leg done too soon, with my girl we had her front leg surgery done about 3 or 4 months after her back legs and of course she pushed her weight back to the back legs and it caused a bit of an issue. Obviously your vet will advise you but we later discovered to our cost we would have been better to keep her pain controlled with medication and let her back leg muscles build up more before going ahead with the second procedure. Just something to bear in mind


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for that RP. Thankfully it's on the back legs that need doing. My only concern at the moment is when he walks he is favouring the right side (non operated leg) and my concern is leaving it longer might mean he compensates by putting more weight on the operated leg. It is something we will look to discuss with the vet and take onboard all of the advice that they provide. I will imagine we are looking at another few weeks after the consultation to have the second operation done. On the whole I am pleased with his recovery and that we've kept his activity to an absolute minimum.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

So into week 7 now and Buddy had his x-ray Friday just gone and the vet's first opinion was that it has healed nicely and that there is no sign of any additional bone growth around the implants as this something that is common apparently. So I am absolutely chuffed and please to bits with this outcome. He is having a consultation tomorrow with the Orthopaedic surgeon and hopefully following that we can get him booked in for his other leg. All systems go it seems.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Good news, hope all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

The examination went well. The surgeon said his right leg muscle is wasting away and the operation is urgent so Buddy will be operated on next Thursday. So ahead of our planned schedule. Which is good. I will update further post op.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I hope the second operation is as successful as the first.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Good luck for Thursday.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Not been on for a while. 2 weeks since the surgery and it's been so difficult keeping Buddy happily sedated (in terms of natural rest, not by chemical means). He is like a coiled spring waiting to launch. He is pain free and just wants to get out there and running into that open field. He is walked 3 times a day in short spurts. He is gradually building his leg back up again. Friday is stitches out. From there restricted rest and then an x-ray in a month and hopefully the thumbs up that he has recovered well and start walking him more and building his strength up again. 

I will post some pictures later. 7 months and £7K later we finally have a pain free Buddy


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Buddy showing off!


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

So today a small setback. Buddy started limping this evening. Hoping it’s nothing major. Gave him painkiller and hopefully it will help him. Will keep a much closer eye on him next couple of days.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

The imping hasn't improved, so Buddy is going into the vets tomorrow.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh no, sorry to hear things are not going so smoothly with this leg. I'm not sure exactly which operation Buddy had but if its one that involves cutting and moving bone sometimes a screw or pin can come loose or its possible he has torn a meniscus which can be a post operative complication with cruciate surgery. Do let us know how he gets on tomorrow.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

He had his second CCWO. My other half confessed he ran up the garden the other day. I am hoping it is not serious. He isn't limping as bad as he was pre-surgery. It might be stricter rest and reduced exercise.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

So the news is Buddy has broken his leg as well as the plates so looking at another operation!  

Grrrr. Annoyed at myself! The main thing that the surgery can be carried out.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

2Cats2Dogs said:


> So the news is Buddy has broken his leg as well as the plates so looking at another operation!
> 
> Grrrr. Annoyed at myself! The main thing that the surgery can be carried out.


Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that. When is he having the surgery?


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that. When is he having the surgery?


There maybe a window of opportunity tomorrow, if not it will be Friday for sure. They have to mobilise a team too as it's complicated.

It's a pain the backside and kick in the nuts all the same, more so since I've woken up with a heavy cold!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

2Cats2Dogs said:


> There maybe a window of opportunity tomorrow, if not it will be Friday for sure. They have to mobilise a team too as it's complicated.
> 
> It's a pain the backside and kick in the nuts all the same, more so since I've woken up with a heavy cold!


I know just how you feel having gone through similar with our girl, not with her cruciate surgery but with the elbow surgery she had not so long afterwards, she was in terrible pain and distress and we ended up going for a second opinion and having the operation repeated which felt like such a set back but it was worth it in the end. Hope the operation goes well and you feel better soon.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I know just how you feel having gone through similar with our girl, not with her cruciate surgery but with the elbow surgery she had not so long afterwards, she was in terrible pain and distress and we ended up going for a second opinion and having the operation repeated which felt like such a set back but it was worth it in the end. Hope the operation goes well and you feel better soon.


Thanks for that. Sometimes its good hearing (in this case reading) another view and shared experience of a set back and the love of animals that puts us owners through the wringers.

I am docking this operation out of his Christmas and Birthday gifts for the next 5 years!


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Budman is now back home and the crate which I have now secured as the hinge was loose.

Bright eyed and somewhat grizzley.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Bless him, hope he makes an uneventful recovery.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Buddy is really restless. Took him for a short walk and he pulled his operated leg up as if he trod on a nail or something. He has had some painkiller and back in his crate. I am trying to keep him relaxed and less tense. Proving so challenging this time round.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

2Cats2Dogs said:


> Buddy is really restless. Took him for a short walk and he pulled his operated leg up as if he trod on a nail or something. He has had some painkiller and back in his crate. I am trying to keep him relaxed and less tense. Proving so challenging this time round.


Sorry to hear that. I'm surprised they are letting you walk him at all given he had a break. Its early days yet and I would imagine he is very sore. Can't help wondering about his meniscus. Is he toe pointing when he stands?


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Sorry to hear that. I'm surprised they are letting you walk him at all given he had a break. Its early days yet and I would imagine he is very sore. Can't help wondering about his meniscus. Is he toe pointing when he stands?


It's in the surgeon's home care sheet in which they recommend 3 x 10 minute walks. They state it builds his leg up. I have to say I think 2 is pushing it.

Since this post he seems to be able to put weight back on it and when walked into the garden for toilet duties he seemed ok. Obviously will continue to keep a very close eye on him. Makes me anxious still.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Been a few months since I've commented on this. In that a lot has happened and progressed (for the good)

So, importantly. Buddy. Well his recovery after the 3rd op (2nd on the back right) was very slow. The bone has taken it's time to heal and so it has been strict rest and exercise since July. Buddy is having what I hope will be his final x-ray on Friday (had one a month ago) and the bone is healing nicely, but slowly. Having spoken with the surgeon we have agreed in February 2019 to have the support plate removed. This is an additional one which was added following the 3rd op in which the last x-ray showed a screw had broken from it. Buddy hasn't shown any discomfort with it and thus I am hopeful we can get to February without having to bring him in earlier for it (given his insurance was maxed out for the first op and I literally have no money left for a 4th op!). 

I am so pleased he is recovering so well and there is a bounce back in his step and importantly so good to see him pain free. We are 400 days and counting since his last off-leash walk, so we are hoping to make more progress come Friday


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Such a marathon recovery, you must feel that it will never end.
Hopefully by next summer, you will be having fun in the sun


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

So yesterday marked an eventful moment. Buddy 402 days since his last off lead walk, enjoyed the sweet taste of freedom and also relief from pain. He will go back to the vets in February to have the plates removed. Friday he got the all clear from the vets and the bone had healed nicely. The emotions. Happiness, relief, proud. This day felt so far away at times. Buddy didn't give in and even gave me a resilience I never expected. The video is too large to upload, so I will work out a way to condense.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh that must have felt so good for both of you


----------



## Bailey1234 (Jun 25, 2013)

2Cats2Dogs said:


> Dear Pfer's,
> 
> Buddy my little Bichon Frise has been to the vets today because a limp he had wasn't clearing up after rest and painkillers. The vet thinks he has torn his cruciate ligament in his back leg and depending what the scans and x-rays will show, likelihood is surgery. So I am going to jump the gun and assume he will require surgery. I just wanted to get other PFer's experiences on here with that type of injury and really get some tips on post surgery care. Buddy is a bundle of energy and runs up and down the stairs and also jumps up and down at the window if I pull up in my car or Mrs 2C2D does. I am aware restrictive mobility will be required, so I am thinking maybe I need like child gates up to prevent him running around and also look to stop him from jumping up on sofas and beds etc. Would it be wise to restrict him to one room to limit the risk of him running around and jumping up?
> 
> ...


My little Chihuahua had the same injury, because she is only small she didn't need surgery it healed with a lot of rest, the vet said if she was it was a bigger dog it would have to be surgery.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Happy New Year one and all. 

Buddy had his implants and plates removed on Thursday. Poor boy. 4th op in under year but the boy is in good spirits. So he is recovering and has 4 weeks of rest ahead of him. I am so pleased and relieved he is doing so well. Since his full recovery from his 3rd op which felt an age, he has been walking and having a run and being pain free. I can't begin to express the joy and emotion of seeing him going for walks and coming back and being pain free. Fingers crossed this will be the last surgery he has. The consultant and nurses did say it was a pleasure treating him given his outgoing and engaging personality. 

Both him and Maisie are now on supplements to help them with their joints and any arthritis which is onset. Both are now 8 years old and not the fit young bucks they used to be. Maisie is due for an x-ray with the consultant on her hips and knees to see if anything is going on. 

Thanks to everyone who was followed this thread and offered their advice and likes. It has been a hell of a journey and has been worth it as Buddy is now pain free and enjoying his walks.


----------

